# Acrylic T Cages



## tesse.t (May 13, 2009)

Just seen these and they look really good but postage to the uk is quite high, does anyone know of any good UK stores that do a similar thing?

TarantulaCages.com - Captive Bred Tarantulas For Sale, Acrylic Cages for Tarantulas, Pet Tarantulas For Sale, Scorpions, Roaches, Geckos, Snakes, Frogs, and other small animals. Custom Acrylic Enclosures For Tarantulas For Sale Pricelist

Ta!


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

My local pet shop was approached by someone in the week about custum acrylic tanks . They're interested but as of Wednesday no prices had been discussed .


----------



## TJH (Dec 4, 2007)

Try House of Spiders - Home they do them they are also on ebay. Has any one made there own?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

There's a guy called Les on Arachnophiles who's made his own acrylic tanks, and Toeboe on here has made his own glass ones.


----------



## Boopster (May 13, 2009)

and me aswell Lisa


----------



## TJH (Dec 4, 2007)

Im intrested in having a go at doing it. It could be funny I have the diy skills of a dead chimp lol


----------



## tesse.t (May 13, 2009)

TJH said:


> Try House of Spiders - Home they do them they are also on ebay. Has any one made there own?


 
Yeah i just seen them they look pretty good


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

you got any pics Boop? I'd like to have a go - I've got loads of glass but I'm not very good at cutting it. Les got his acrylic from ebay cut to size, so all he had to do was drill and glue it.


----------



## tesse.t (May 13, 2009)

i wouldn't mind giving it a go..but i don't think I'd have much success


----------



## Boopster (May 13, 2009)

of course 










just to let you know Lisa, so you dont think I am a stalker lol, it is Maria x x


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

so are you "House of spiders" Maria? I'm confused now :lol2:


----------



## tesse.t (May 13, 2009)

i think it's her partners


----------



## Boopster (May 13, 2009)

tesse.t said:


> i think it's her partners


it is Marks not mine 
and yes he is my partner


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

tesse.t said:


> Just seen these and they look really good but postage to the uk is quite high, does anyone know of any good UK stores that do a similar thing?
> 
> TarantulaCages.com - Captive Bred Tarantulas For Sale, Acrylic Cages for Tarantulas, Pet Tarantulas For Sale, Scorpions, Roaches, Geckos, Snakes, Frogs, and other small animals. Custom Acrylic Enclosures For Tarantulas For Sale Pricelist
> 
> Ta!


I had a look at them too, that trantulaguy on youtube was doing a review on them.
I got mine custom made at my local aquarium shop, but its glass.


----------



## tesse.t (May 13, 2009)

yeah i seen the review, they do look like really good tanks. Definatly worth the price its just the shipping 

My dad works in a fish store so he can get em made up for me quite cheap, but all my t's are on a shelf so i dont think it would hold the weight
(and being in a rented flat i cant put my own :bash: )


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey people, i'm putting these into production next month and i'll have the first shipment arrive in september, website is currently under construction, but will be up very soon, The Spider Rooms
This is a small aboreal prototype, a taste of whats to come, there will be a number of models, ranging from arboreal large and small and terrestrial large and small, also a variety of other custom made terrariums. They are made with the best quality 5mm acrylic, polished edges and branded lazer cut ventilation system©.
I designed the ventilation to the requirements needed for my avicularia (as they seem to need it the most) whilst keeping humidity up and it works a treat. I've seen some acrylic tanks around but i don't think any of them come close to these. I'm very happy with them. Let me know if your interested and i'll keep you posted, prices to follow soon.
Thanks


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Those look first rate . I'd love to see a pic of one mocked out with deco and hides in . You'll have to keep us informed about your progress .


----------



## Wobbit (Nov 15, 2008)

im tempted to get a T just for that cage :lol2:


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

Cheers mate, they are nothing but the best quality, i've worked hard on them and i'm glad it show's, i'll hopefully be kitting one out tomorrow, so i'll put some picks up once it's done, also i designed these so they fit on your book shelves, exo terras are a nightmare to store and take up to much room, where as i have plenty of room on my bookshelves, more room + more spiders :2thumb:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

can you give rough prices Richard?


----------



## shiprat (Mar 16, 2009)

i am making my own acrylic tank, I got some sheet cut to size from a guy on ebay and used poly weld, its 12x8x8" , has drilled holes for vents. Its cost me £13 to build, i'll post pic when i have finished. 

TBH house of spiders one the same size for £25 is well worth it. I just fancied having a go myself, but i am certainly not the best crafts person! lol

those new ones pictured above look amazing, i'd like to know prices on them too.


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

Rough prices are large will be around £40-45 and small £20-25.
Ive been up and down the country looking for the cheapest supplier with the best quality acrylic and parts, this is the cheapest i can do them for. I've even done design with chrome vents and they end up more expensive 
Sadly if i go cheaper with using cheaper materials and cut corners with no polished edges etc it shows and they just look crap.
But you get what you pay for, i make little money on these, I'm mostly doing this for the love of the hobby, plus i love good design


----------



## shiprat (Mar 16, 2009)

i can tell what a great designer you are m8, love the spider room logo . Seems that acrylic prices are pretty much the same thoughout the country. I think the prices are reasonable for the quality.

like i said i tried to make my own, its ok, but i think i'd have to practice loads and even then not get them looking like the quality you have.

i like the vents too, awesome.

What are the dimensions of the 2 sizes?


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

cheers mate, appreciate it.
The dimensions for large arboreal are roughly 8"x8"x16" front loading and small arboreal 6"x6"x10" top loading but the small will be 3mm in thickness, as the vent design will be a little more detailed to stop crickets escaping, any thicker and it plays hell with the lazer cutter and melts each hole into itself(if you know what i mean). Terrestrial large is also 8"x16"x8"" top loading and small i cant confirm as of yet as i'm waiting to hear back from a supplier as i'm hoping to get it a bit bigger than the small arboreal dimensions for the same price, also i'll be doing various other designs such as double enclosures as one unit etc but i'm still waiting on costs.


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

*ebay*

theres some on ebay mate


----------



## Boopster (May 13, 2009)

Hi Richard
The tanks really do look fab, but to save you money can i suggest you dont buy the 3mm perspex as we have found that its just not good enough, it makes up lovely and for a week or so its great however after that serious warping occurs and puts out all the hinges, lids etc.
We tested ours over a 3 month period before we went into producton and all the 3mm ones bascally are now useless, tip is it has to be 4 to 5mm minimum.Obviously this bumps up price to make but at the end of the day worth it in the long run.
Hope this helps in your designs.
Mark & Maria
House Of Spiders


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

thanks for that helpful bit of knowledge people, i'm only using 4-5mm now anyway


----------



## tesse.t (May 13, 2009)

wow those look great. keep us informed i'll definaltly order some when they're ready


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Richard, your tanks look amazing... that is all.


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

thank you people, the plan is to have them up for sale for september.
I'll keep you posted:2thumb:


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

I have one of these to sell at the moment if anyones interested pm me:2thumb:

Terrestrial spider rooms terrarium for sale £45 plus £10 p+p royal mail parcel 48.

Made from 5mm thick polished edge clear acrylic.

Size and dimensions are 200mmx200mmx400mm

Top loading hinged lid with lockable clasps.


----------



## RepoUK (Jan 27, 2008)

Very nice indeed! As laser cutters are not cheap, I assume you have a mate with one or are you taking them somewhere for the cutting?


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

Thank you,
yup, my brothers an IT teacher, always handy on a weekend


----------



## Jamie0208 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm actually qutie glad to see these =P
I'm currently in Year 11 (last year =/ ) and in my D.T Work, i'm creating an Acrylic Tarantula Enclosure. These have given me some great ideas =P


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

My boss has just bought a huge laser cutter. I was playing around with it yesterday, lol. Don't think I've got the skill or patience to make anything as good as that though!


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

go for it jamie! best of luck with that, should be nice little project


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

it's not that hard oz, just make sure you polish the edges so that the liquid cement seals it flush. also make sure you get all the edges at the right angle, cause once it's stuck, it's stuck


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

Any updates on these yet?


----------

